# A ten gallon



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

One of my 10 gallons. It has an aquaclear mini, ecocomplete mixed with a little bit of clown gravel, plants, guppy fry, and ever-breeding shrimps. Just hooked up my diy co2, 2 cups cane sugar, 1/2 teaspoon yeast, 1 teaspoon of baking soda.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Cool little tank, but the gravel... i don't even want to go there. post pictures in a day and i expect to see it all hand picked out as punishment for putting it in. 

lol I am kidding but id get rid of it.


Also turn your flash off on your camera, it may take nicer shots. The flash really reflects bad when using a PnS cam on aquariums.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What shrimps are there?

I've found that's better to keep flash on, unless you have a lot of light inside a tank. But with flash you need to place a camera higher or lover than an aquarium and make a shot angularly. This will not show flash reflection in a glass. Try this


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

lol Yea i will try that. I dont have the time nor the drive to pick the gravel out lol. It came mixed in already as i got it from a member on here, and its going to stay that way. There's a mix of cherry, brown and green shrimps.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Update time

I got a few plants from pchan - thanks!!

My mixture of co2 along with the nano diffuser is working really well. Still have strong co2 happening!


----------

